# RZR engine oil.



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone know what the weight if the 2011 RZR 800 is? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

polaris is 0w 4 you can run mobile 1 0w5


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I put mobile 1 5-30 in mine yesterday lol


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

I m gonna go with 2-w50. That's what went into the 2010.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

2010 is the same so your good to go 
any pics of your rzr?


----------

